# Best (cheapest) place for liv.52/milk thistle



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Can you point me in the right direction folks.

ta

kev


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

http://sshealthfoods.com/index.php

These are the cheapest I have seen, but I have not ordered from them myself yet.


----------



## jugganaut (Mar 20, 2005)

Damn!! Those are good prices. Wish I knew of it two weeks ago.


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

jugganaut said:


> Damn!! Those are good prices. Wish I knew of it two weeks ago.


agreed


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

NO ! We are the cheapest at £6.00 all in, that includes p+p.

For the original Liv 52 not the ones they are advertising, while stocks last.

If you want them mail me and will sort you all out.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

sshealthfoods are the best. 1 day turnaround, super cheap and legit stuff. I have bought 3 from them and its all good.



Nytol said:


> http://sshealthfoods.com/index.php
> 
> These are the cheapest I have seen, but I have not ordered from them myself yet.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nytol said:


> http://sshealthfoods.com/index.php
> 
> These are the cheapest I have seen, but I have not ordered from them myself yet.


I've ordered from them, good price £2.99 and quick delivery.

Is there a difference between liv52 products?, as i thought only 1 company made it


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one lads, cheers


----------



## bigboy (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.liversupport.co.uk

*Please BEWARE of imitation Liv.52, LiverSupport.co.uk only sell the best and only registered formula By Himalaya Herbal Healthcare.*

sshealthfoods sell Liv.52 60tabs for £3.99 + £4.99 p&p = *£8.98*

LiverSupport.co.uk sell Liv.52 100tabs for £11.99 FREE p&p = *£11.99*


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL i have them cheaper than that and they are double strength.

By Himalaya co.

Email me if required.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigboy said:


> sshealthfoods sell Liv.52 60tabs for £3.99 + £4.99 p&p = *£8.98*
> 
> LiverSupport.co.uk sell Liv.52 100tabs for £11.99 FREE p&p = *£11.99*
> 
> Liv52 from XL Bodies for £6.00 all in, that includes p+p. = *£6.99*


i think i will get mine from XL bodies


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ive got like 5 tubs i wont use for a while probably ,got em 3 pounds 30 tabs free pnp cos it was with other gear off a source,so sorry,but they all sound like good deals!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

himilaya make the original liv 52 they have a web page bulk buys are well priced


----------



## bigboy (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.liversupport.co.uk

Have a promotion on. Check it out.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigboy before i ban you for spaming the board can you tell me why every single one of your post's is promoting liversupport.co.uk??


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> bigboy before i ban you for spaming the board can you tell me why every single one of your post's is promoting liversupport.co.uk??


LOL maybe he hit the drink hard in life and is now repenting?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I just bought 400 from that liversupport.co.uk place....wish I'd read this thread 1st...

Fcuking could kick myself sometimes


----------



## bigboy (Oct 31, 2007)

My bad. didnt know couldnt advertise in here. saw others doing it thought id mention an Ad too.

Just Know the guy of House of Pain in Bedford U.K and good mates of and thought id put `good word in` lol.

just thought id clear that up before i get banned.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats cool, putting up a link to help the members is fine but having the same post in different sectoins 5 times is out of line.

stick around and please don't put any more "good words" for your mate please..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bigboy said:


> My bad. didnt know couldnt advertise in here. saw others doing it thought id mention an Ad too.
> 
> Just Know the guys of House of Pain in Bedford U.K and good mates of there cousin from House of Pain in the U.S and thought id put `good word in` lol.
> 
> just thought id clear that up before i get banned.


What's the name, probably know them.


----------



## bigboy (Oct 31, 2007)

alright mate robsta.

Of House of Pain in Bedford, his name is Surj. Hes done few competitions. recent was British StrongMan quilifiers 2006.

Lives in Bedford too. (Im from Birmingham)

You know him?

Has a van you cant miss. House of Pain Nutrition logo on it with graphics.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i find www.healthydirect.com to be best for most thing always get multivit cla and milk thistle from them


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bigboy said:


> alright mate robsta.
> 
> The CEO of House of Pain in Bedford, his name is Surj. Hes done few competitions. recent was British StrongMan quilifiers 2006.
> 
> ...


Not sure but probably know the face, most people in Bedford know me. Where does he train then, cos the only decent gym is Premier and I know most people there


----------



## bigboy (Oct 31, 2007)

Not familiar with the gyms around there. He used to train at Body sculpture in Birmingham. did strong man training up here.

Bedfords not that big is it so maybe you`ll know him then.


----------



## muscle-man (Jul 11, 2009)

hi all

i am new here and in to body building i was reading lots of forums to gain more knowledge about body biulding. But majority of this forum look like promoting their business rather giving advice and openion.

Coming back to the point of this forum i found few places good for liv.52 i thought i will share it with you all.

1) sshealthfoods com (Liv.52 *60tabs* for £3.99 + £4.99 p&p = *£8.98*

2) liversupport co uk ( Liv.52 *100 tabs *£*11.98 */ bottle)

3) http://healthyliver.co.uk ( *200 tabs* for £11.98 + Free Next Day delivery = *£5.99/bottle*)

4) http://liverhealth.co.uk ( a very good site to find out the liver functions and how to maintain a healthy liver + price comparision for such items. )

hope this info helps to decide from where to buy.

good luck


----------



## muscle-man (Jul 11, 2009)

sorry to post another post in the same forums i missed one supplier in my last post

XL Bodies They do supply them but the price is £6.99

sorry for missing this our from my list

cheers


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Himalaya-Herbal-Liv-52-DS-Double-Strength-Liv52-60Cap_W0QQitemZ120324658821QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_Beauty_Natural_AlternativeTherapies?hash=item1c03e89685&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1688%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

99p for liv 52 DS (double strenght) 60 tabs. and before anyone asks no there not fakes there striaght from india where they are made. the story of them being fake is cooked up by the uk distribution as they are being under cut. ive ordered them many times b4 and they are good 2 go.


----------



## scamp (Jun 1, 2009)

ebay has good prices for liv-52 and milk thistle


----------



## muscle-man (Jul 11, 2009)

hi arnold what do they charge as shipping? how much time it takes?


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

muscle-man said:


> hi arnold what do they charge as shipping? how much time it takes?


read the ad and find out  . theres loads of different sellers on the ebay


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

how many do you take per day when on cycle?

Still cant make my mind up where to get them from!!!!


----------



## muscle-man (Jul 11, 2009)

pbul2004 said:


> how many do you take per day when on cycle?
> 
> Still cant make my mind up where to get them from!!!!


Hello pbul2004.

Suggested is one or two tablets a day with meals / after meals.

major suppliers are

1) sshealthfoods com (Liv.52 *60tabs* for £3.99 + £4.99 p&p = *£8.98*

2) liversupport co uk ( Liv.52 *100 tabs *£*11.98* / bottle + Free Postage )

3) healthyliver co uk (*200 tabs* for £11.98 + Free Next Day delivery = *£5.99/bottle*)

4) XL Bodies ( Liv.52 *100 tabs* for *£6.99* + Free Postage )

hope this info will help you to decide from where to get it from.

Good Luck!


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

muscle-man said:


> Hello pbul2004.
> 
> Suggested is one or two tablets a day with meals / after meals.
> 
> ...


The DS version i take two a day. you could pay all the prices listed above for normal liv 52 or you could pay £12 inc p&p and get 10 bottles of the DS version! I know what i would do :confused1: :thumb:


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

zipvit.com for the milk thistle. mega dosed and cheap as chips.


----------



## Herald (Oct 15, 2009)

I came here through the keyword Liv 52 and seems to be confusing. I am going for my own research and will post the result accordingly.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i find www.healthydirect.com to be best for most thing always get multivit cla and milk thistle from them


I get all my joint and liver supps from healthy direct, do some really good deals on large orders:thumb:


----------



## Herald (Oct 15, 2009)

I' m confused.

Himalaya sell it for 8 ( http://www.himalayadirect.com), Liversupport (100 tab) for 12 (www.liversupport.co.uk), StylesIndia (60 tab)for 6 (http://www.stylesindia.com/) and Ayurvedaforall (100 tab)for 7 ( http://ayurvedaforall.co.uk/). So last two are the cheaper. Someone sells 60 tablet bottle, some other 100 tabs. All are from Himalaya drugs.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

imo milk thistle is best taken during pct,as it can also be taxing on the liver.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Ebay.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

***********************************************************************

if anyone wants some milkthistle i got a brandnew tub of 'good n natural milk thistle' 175mg 100tabs for sale,

just call it £5 PM me


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

arnold84 said:


> The DS version i take two a day. you could pay all the prices listed above for normal liv 52 or you could pay £12 inc p&p and get 10 bottles of the DS version! I know what i would do :confused1: :thumb:


Ive used these a number of timesand question the legitamacy as i take 6+ per day and my ast/alt levels still show as raised. Also the tablets is very different to that of the normal strength ones that i got from one of the suppliers mentioned earlier..... :confused1:


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

I get mine from same as Arnold84 and always found em to be spot great prices... Yeh DS tabs are different than the single strength ones i.e they are not like little smarties sugar coated kind of,they are abit bigger more herbal looking and a burgandy color bang on....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UKM Nutrition do a post and pre cycle cleansing supplement

http://www.ukmnutrition.com/aspx/shop/viewproduct.aspx?id=18


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

That looks like an interesting item to Paul...Might give that one a try in future


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am using it now as a pre cycle cleanser before my cycle at the end of Feb


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Is there any conclusive proof that this stuff works?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i am using it now as a pre cycle cleanser before my cycle at the end of Feb


Paul, how do you find this in comparison to Genetic Edges' Cycle Insurance as its a lot cheaper??


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

BRABUS said:


> Paul, how do you find this in comparison to Genetic Edges' Cycle Insurance as its a lot cheaper??


Bump for Paul


----------



## bigboy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey,

just to let you guys know, ive found a cheaper website for liv52 its www.liv-52.co.uk its the cheapest ive found


----------

